# Do solar fence chargers have enough zap to contain a horse?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

We always used Solar after lighting kept killing our plug in ones, do not have the spec in front of me, but we used the cheapest one we could find at Tractor Supply for our paddock and each of the 5 acre pastures, trust me even at the far end of the line they will knock you on you rear, I know I touch one accidentally once...lol...

Our Horses always respected the wire, when they would get frisky and try to fight across the fence, one touch and they would not go near that fence for several weeks, so thye must think the cheapy model were good enough.

I think our said they were good for 3 miles of fence, like I said they were the cheap ones too....


.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Interesting. I did finally find a couple that have 0.5 joule output. they cost around $300 and up - more than I was hoping to get away with.

On the other end of the spectrum, here's the Patriot, which is supposed to be able to contain horses just fine, with a whopping 0.05 Joule output. http://www.patriotchargers.com/SOLARGUARD155.htm


Those that are good for up to 3 miles of fence I think cost between $80 and $100 or so. With only 1000 ft of wire, I was really hoping I could get away with one of those.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Found it, only 2 miles, but that is over 10,000 feet

Zareba® 2 Mile Solar Fence Charger - Tractor Supply Co.

It says limited for Horse, maybe our 8 were tender ....lol...



Here is a 5 mile http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/zarebareg;-5-mile-solar-fence-charger?cm_vc=-10005


.


----------



## lauren38026 (Jun 9, 2014)

*yes!*

I have a Parmak solar charger in my 5 acre pasture and I use electric rope/electrobraid also. I have multiple strand of plain wire and just one electric rope strand near the top that goes all the way around. I've had it up for a few years and the only issue I have with it is that the "juice" goes way down when it's consistently below freezing in the winter. (This seems to be pretty common and my horse never tries to go near it even if it's off) Otherwise, it works great - I've accidentally shocked myself a few times and it it is not pleasant! My very curious horse definitely respects it and I haven't had any problems. 

One tip though - if you choose to use some type of electric gate kit, make sure you just get the handle and hardware and use the same type of rope you have for the rest of the fence. I learned that the hard way after my fence wouldn't keep a charge and finally realized why. 

Here's the link to the charger I have: Deluxe Field Solar Pak 6 Fence Charger Parker Mccrory (Electric Fencing - Chargers)

It's not 5 joules, but I set it up in a place that gets direct sunlight all day. Also, you need at least 3 ground rods - that's important! 

I hope this helps!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup my trainer uses solar ones and between the 3 horse pens it'll still set you on your butt haha. She also uses another box to contain her male mastiff who destroys normal fencing and dog electric fencing didn't faze haha.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the one I have: Zareba® 10 Mile Solar Low Impedance Fence Charger - Tractor Supply Co.

It does a great job and I can tell you firsthand that it packs enough of a wallop to keep a horse in the fence. I (stupidly) crawled under it misjudging the height and got zapped, it dropped me flat. The kids thought it was pretty funny to hang on my fence, so I stopped telling them that it was on. They don't touch it any more. Heck, I was there when my gelding got nailed. He does not touch my fence now.

ETA - In the front it is on two lines surrounding about 2.5 acres or so. In the back it's on two approximately .75 acre paddocks with 2 lines each. I'm sure I'm "over-horsed" so to speak on my fencer, but I want my horses to know that they don't ever touch the fence.

ETA2 - I did need to replace the battery after about 5 years of use year round, but it was $30 or something.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent input! Thank you guys. The links to the models with the specs really helps. Looks like you guys are using anywhere from 0.15 joules to 1.5 with good results. i have a few options to choose from then. Happy happy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

This is the best one I have had so far over the years:
SXS | Stafix

.5 J output, 20 acres or 5 miles. Minimal sunlight required.
Paid $275 for it, I know that was a little more than you wanted to spend but throwing another option out there.


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

i have a solar fence charger, Thunderbird Electric fence and Agricultural Weighing Systems heres a link, we have the S65B model it keeps our horses in perfectly, and just about knocks me down when i hit it, i have a thoroughbred and a shetland and they wont go near it, the shetland wont even step over a scrap bit of electric tape on the ground haha funny story actually, when we got him, he hadnt seen electric tape before and he very 'mouthy' so he walked straight up to the fence and bit it, you could hear the crack 50 metres away, it was so funny, he hasnt gone near one since. Anyway, they work great, we've had unhandled horses in about 1/4 acre or smaller sections fenced only with electric tape and no issues. Except one horse (a friend's horse that stayed with us while he was travelling) she's a Quarter horse, she used to put her head under the single strand of electric tape separating internal yards and let it sit across her back and zap her, the look on her face was like she was getting a massage it was hilarious, and when she had enough she would back up into her yard, but otherwise nothing but respect for the electric fence


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The early ones I was around were horrible, nobody liked them. Technology has come a ways since then and they are much better. Personally I'm still gun shy on them but really don't have a reason to be. Also, trust me, they beat the heck out of battery operated chargers just because you don't have to swap out the battery for recharging.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I started with a Parmak in the early 90's and never had a problem with it. When I moved here we had too many trees where the charger would be set up so we switched to a plug in. I've only had two horses ever disrespect the fence and both (father/son) walk right through it. Don't tear the fence down as they put their heads under the top strand and lift their feet over the middle but they just walk right out getting shocked the entire time. That was when we went to four strand and added one strand of wire on a separate charger between the two strands they go through in their pasture. Now they listen for when it is off....


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If you get cold (below freezing) winters, the battery in the solar charger may freeze. We started using solar chargers because there was no electricity when we moved our horses here. Since then and the battery freezing the first winter, we had electricity put in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres another brand with many joules for a solar unit :
Taylorfence.net - Solar Fence Chargers

Might be to pricey for some folks needs but they have powerful solar units depending on one needs.


----------

